# Defy Advanced 2 -- not in U.S.?



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

I just got finished reading the cover story of Cycling Plus (U.K. magazine), which named the Giant Defy Advanced 2 as 2013 "Bike of the Year." Intrigued, I checked the Giant (U. S.) website, but found listings for only the Advanced 0 and Advanced 1. A further Google search revealed the only Defy Advanced 2 listings were for 2012 and earlier models. 

Is the Advanced 2 not available at all here? Or is it just that they haven't started importing it yet? It seems odd to me that a bike which could win a notable award in England is the one model left off the American product line, even though the latter carries other models in the same line.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Each market selects which of the models it wants. For example, I thought the Trinity Composite 0 was a cracking bike and would sell by the boat load but we don't get it over here, just the Composite 1..


----------

